# Browning International II Medalist Magazines



## FTB (Feb 16, 2012)

I just purchased a Browning Medalist International II built in 1975 (based on serial no.) and I'm trying to locate additional magazines for it. Does anyone know of a source? Will standard Medalist mags work? I would also like to obtain a copy of the Manual. Anyone know where I can get a copy?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

try here?Commemorative Arms Company - obsolete Browning Handgun Parts for 22 Caliber. - Page 1


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Can't help with the magazines, sorry. As for the manual, here is a link to an electronic version in .PDF format:

http://stevespages.com/pdf/browning_international2.pdf

English-language version of the instructions begin on page 11 of the PDF. Don't know if it was a large file, a slow connection, or both, but it took a minute or two to completely download. Many thanks to stevespages.com for hosting valuable info like this for new owners of old guns!


----------



## FTB (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bloodandguts (Feb 26, 2012)

The FN Browning Medallist or Challenger gun uses the same Mags .... but even in belgium where these guns were made they are nearly impossible to find ... but there is a solution to it... a good gunsmith can adept a mag from an Fn buckmark gun to a mag that fits the Challenger and Medallist gun. I had it done for my gun at a local gunsmith and it works very well in the gun.


----------

